# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Adipex skutki uboczne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam takie postanowienie noworoczne, chciałabym schudnąć przynajmniej 15 kg. Znajoma poleciła mi Adipex, bo podobno jest skuteczny, zresztą sama stosowała. Ja jednak wolałabym się upewnić czy ten preparat jest bezpieczny? Jeśli nie, to może ktoś z Was doradzi mi co wspomoże zgubienie kilku kilogramów, oczywiście coś co nie zaszkodzi. 
Z góry dziękuję za odp.,.

----------


## Krzysztof

W pierwszej kolejności należałoby spróbować zrzucić wagę poprzez zwiększoną, regularną aktywność fizyczną, a także odpowiednio zbilansowaną dietę, bogatą w owoce i warzywa, z ograniczeniem węglowodanów i tłuszczów. Preparaty na odchudzanie, szczególnie takie jak adipex to ostateczność. Nie jest to obojętny lek, jego skutki uboczne mogą nieco przypominać efekty niepożądane stosowania amfetaminy - zaburzenia pracy serca, podwyższenie ciśnienia, problemy ze snem itd. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry

Jako że w internecie spotykamy mase wszelkiej maści oszustów którzy żerują na innych ludziach pragnę powiadomić, że zakup u mnie to 100% pewności że otrzymają Państwo produkt oryginalny i zgodny z zamówieniem. Nie stosuję przedpłat na konto bankowe, tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości ! Nie kupują Państwo kota w worku ! Przede wszystkim zależy mi na dobrej opinii, oraz zadowolonych klientkach dlatego odpisuję na każdego maila, chętnie doradzę. Mam kilka zasad, nie sprzedam jednej osobie więcej tabletek niż na trzy miesięczną kurację, nie sprzedam osobie niepełnoletniej, lub wykazującej brak informacji dotyczącej przeciwwskazań oraz ogólnego stosowania. Najważniejsze jest Państwa zdrowie, więc jeśli nie są Państwo pewni zastosowania, czy skutkó ubocznych, oraz mają Państwo do zrzucenia 2-3kg to proszę wybrać inną formę odchudzania. Oferuję tylko tabletki odchudzające w nowych opakowaniach i tak jak pisałam wcześniej wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jeśli są Państwo przekonani do zakupu zapraszam do wysłania e-maila na adres: e.marczak@onet.pl 

Adipex 15mg
Adipex 15mg 30 tabletek        110zł
Adipex 15mg 60 tabletek        200zł
Adipex 15mg 90 tabletek        280zł

Sibutal 10mg lub 15mg 30 tabl = 230zł

Reductil 10mg lub 15mg
Reductil 10mg/15mg 30 tabl = 215zł
Reductil 10mg/15mg 90 tabl = 610zł


Nie ma żadnych przedpłat, nie kupują Państwo kota w worku, tylko wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------

